# 1066 IH hyd valve



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

Have a leaky hyd valve , goes to couplers , located under the seat . Any info on this would be helpful . It’s off the tractor , just trying to get it apart and don’t want to do something that would ruin it .


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

We usually take them to the dealer and let them mess with them. We've taken them apart, I&T shop manual comes in very handy. We've been told that sometimes the internal linkages will be wore enough that it causes them to leak and need to be machined


----------



## Maplecrestfarm (Feb 24, 2018)

Best advice is to take it to a dealer. My father and myself rebuilt them many times over the years and they would still leak or just wouldn’t be right. Last set I had the dealer do and was the best money I spent.


----------

